# Two problems, member profile and invitations



## clarnibass (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi

I have two problems on the forum. Maybe it's just something silly that I'm missing (I hope).

1. I received an invitation to a Social Group on SOTW. When I'm there I don't any way to accept the invitation. Is it even some to accept? After getting into this group I still have the invite marked as "unread" (like an unread private message). I doubt I need to delete it to stop it being "unread" but I don't even see a way to delete it!

2. I see some changes were made lately on SOTW. There used to be contact and other information about a member in their profile page. I can't find it now. Is it gone, or I'm just missing something? Is the only way to contact a member now is by clicking their user name in one of their post, or replying to a private message?

Thanks!

Edit: I just noticed Gary's thread below and I'm one of those who don't have tabs. I really prefer to stay with IE for various reasons..... Do I have to change or is it going to be fixed? I think it's like this for a while now.

2nd edit: Firefox fixes the second problem, but not the first. I still don't know how to accept the invitation but also not have it seem as "unread" all the time.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

clarnibass said:


> Hi
> 
> I have two problems on the forum. Maybe it's just something silly that I'm missing (I hope).
> 
> ...


Go to the Social Group you have been invited to.
On the lower blue nav-bar there are two links:
"Join the Group" or Decline the Invitation"

Clicking either one will Clear the Social group Invitation notification.


----------

